# Wieso mehrere JRE ordner?



## xVentura (30. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meiner Festplatte 2 jre Ordner und ich habe keine Ahnung warum es 2 sind. 1 jre-ordner reicht doch? Welches davon darf ich entfernen?

- E:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_02\jre
- E:\Program Files\Java\jre7


Dann habe ich noch 4 lib und 3 bin Ordner, welche darf ich entfernen? Bzw. ich könnte alle Inhalte in einem lib und bin Ordner tun?

lib:
- E:\Program Files\JavaEditor\JavaLibs
- E:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_02\lib
- E:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_02\jre\lib
- E:\Program Files\Java\jre7\lib

bin:
- E:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_02\bin
- E:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_02\jre\bin
- E:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin

Hoffe auf Hilfe, den ich bin gerade dran die Java Communications Api zu implementieren und bekomme das einfach nicht auf die Reihe. Deshalb will ich erstmal Ordnung in meine Java-Umgebung bringen.

MfG Ventura


----------



## Marco13 (30. Okt 2012)

Beim JDK ist quasi auch eine JRE dabei, und ... das sieht doch ...
[ot]
im Vergleich zu 

```
Java3D
jdk1.5.0_14
jdk1.6.0_04
jdk1.6.0_10
jdk1.6.0_26
jdk1.7.0
jdk1.7.0_07
jre1.5.0_14
jre1.6.0_03
jre1.6.0_04
jre1.6.0_05
jre1.6.0_07
jre1.6.0_22
jre6
jre7
```

[/ot]
... noch ziemlich aufgeräumt aus. Jedenfalls solltest du eher keinen der beiden Verzeichnisse löschen. Was war denn der letzte Stand von http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...omme-java-communications-api-installiert.html (Fehlermeldungen oder so...? (Ich hab keine Ahnung von der Communication API, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes eine Idee..))


----------



## xVentura (30. Okt 2012)

Fehlermeldung: 

Compiliere E:\Program Files\JavaEditor\JavaSrc\MeinePorts.java mit Jikes-Compiler
E:/Program Files/JavaEditor/JavaSrc/MeinePorts.java:4:8:4:17: Semantic Error: 
You need to modify your classpath, sourcepath, bootclasspath, and/or extdirs setup. Jikes could not find package "javax.comm" in: 

                .

                E:\Program Files\JavaEditor

                E:/Program Files/JavaEditor/JavaSrc

                E:\Program Files\JavaEditor\JavaLibs

                E:\Program Files\Java\Jdk1.7.0_02\jre\lib\rt.jar

                E:/Program Files/JavaEditor/JavaSrc



E:/Program Files/JavaEditor/JavaSrc/MeinePorts.java:10:30:10:47: Semantic Error: 
No accessible field named "CommPortIdentifier" was found in type "MeinePorts".

E:/Program Files/JavaEditor/JavaSrc/MeinePorts.java:13:7:13:24: Semantic Error: 
Type "CommPortIdentifier" was not found.

E:/Program Files/JavaEditor/JavaSrc/MeinePorts.java:13:36:13:53: Semantic Error: 
Type "CommPortIdentifier" was not found.

und im normalen Compiler:
Compiliere E:\Program Files\JavaEditor\JavaSrc\MeinePorts.java mit Java-Compiler
MeinePorts.java:4:1: error: package javax.comm does not exist
import javax.comm.*;
^
MeinePorts.java:10:30: error: cannot find symbol
    Enumeration MeinePorts = CommPortIdentifier.getPortIdentifiers(); //liefert Enumeration
                             ^
  symbol:   variable CommPortIdentifier
  location: class MeinePorts
MeinePorts.java:13:7: error: cannot find symbol
      CommPortIdentifier portId = (CommPortIdentifier) MeinePorts.nextElement();
      ^
  symbol:   class CommPortIdentifier
  location: class MeinePorts
MeinePorts.java:13:36: error: cannot find symbol
      CommPortIdentifier portId = (CommPortIdentifier) MeinePorts.nextElement();
                                   ^
  symbol:   class CommPortIdentifier
  location: class MeinePorts
4 errors


wenn es verschiedene bin's und lib's sind dann wird wohl mein Fehler sein das ich in jedem lib comm.jar und javax.comm.properties eingefügt habe? und in jedem bin win32com.dll

kann es überhaupt in JavaEditor und Win7 32bit funktionieren? Also ich denke mal ja aber ich bin mir langsam nicht mehr ganz sicher, da ich schon alles mögliche versucht habe


----------



## Cody (31. Okt 2012)

*@xVentura:*
Wenn man das JDK installiert, kann man auswählen ob man zusätzlich extra nochmal das JRE mit installieren möchte. Falls dich das JRE (in deinem Fall unter: "E:\Program Files\Java\jre7") stört (aus Platzmangel... what ever), dann wähle es (Public JRE) doch bei der Installation einfach ab.


----------



## Gast2 (31. Okt 2012)

xVentura hat gesagt.:


> Fehlermeldung: [...gekürzt...]


das sieht erstmal danach aus, das irgendwas nicht gefunden wird. Daher die Frage: Was willst Du machen? Alternativ erstmal ein simples hello-World-Demo und das kompilieren. Das sollte ohne externe JARs auskommen. Wenn das nicht geht, ist was bei Deiner Installation faul.

hand, mogel

BTW: Neuinstallation ^^

```
mogel@haly /opt/java $ ll
insgesamt 8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 Okt 24 08:41 current -> jdk7u9/
drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 Sep 20 12:25 jdk7u7/
drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 Okt 24 08:41 jdk7u9/
mogel@haly /opt/java $
```


----------



## Marco13 (31. Okt 2012)

Ja, 
MeinePorts.java:4:1: error: package javax.comm does not exist
deutet darauf hin, dass schlicht das JAR nicht im ClassPath ist, aber ich kenne den JavaEditor nicht. Schnelle Websuche: Kann man bei 
Configuration/de - Java-Editor
die JAR zum "Classpath User" hinzufügen?


----------



## xVentura (31. Okt 2012)

Hat sich alles erledigt. Aber trotzdem nochmal Danke!


Für die nächsten die dasselbe Problem haben:

%Java_HOME% = the location of your jdk directory.

comm.jar should be placed in:

    %JAVA_HOME%/lib

    %JAVA_HOME%/jre/lib/ext

win32com.dll should be placed in:

    %JAVA_HOME%/bin

    %JAVA_HOME%/jre/bin

    %windir%System32

javax.comm.properties should be placed in:

    %JAVA_HOME%/lib

    %JAVA_HOME%/jre/lib


How to install The Java Communications API in a Windows Environment  Circuit Negma


----------



## gedöns (31. Okt 2012)

da seh ich schon gleich 3 fehler ...

1) JAVA_HOME muss man wenn überhaupt selbst anlegen ... software die sich darauf verlässt sollte man meiden ... denn das java-setup legt diese nicht an

2) eine fremde lib mal eben in C:\Windows\System32 packen ? NO-WAY !
wenn dann gehört es in den lib-ordner der eigenen software und dann anpassen von java.library.path

3) warum eine lib systemweit installieren ? einfach zur app legen und classpath anpassen ...


das sind ganz normale abläufe wenn man eine lib zu seinem projekt hinzufügen will ... egal ob man es mit ner IDE macht oder manuell ... aber auf solche witze wie systemweit installieren oder iregendwelche libs ins win-dir zu hauen sollte man echt verzichten ...


----------



## xVentura (31. Okt 2012)

classpath hatte ich gesetzt aber es ging trotzdem nicht! als ich die datei in C:\Windows\System32 gepackt habe ging es problemlos


----------

